# Amh undetectable at 35 any hope



## Unlucky41

Hi ladies 

My ivf journey is over with no eggs retrieved at the last cycle. My last resort now is turning to trying naturally with the help of a nathopath.

Best scenario involving a miracle get pregnant and worst scenario not pregnant but healthier body. 

Anyone have any miracle stories to share? Love reading success stories to pass the time. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## TTC74

I don't have a miracle story for you, but I am wondering if you've tried DHEA. I have extremely low AMH, too (barely detectable at .023). I've had 2 BFPs but one was ectopic and one was a MMC. I just started DHEA after doing some research and discovering that almost universally the studies show that it helps those with low ovarian reserve.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi TTC thanks for replying. Haven't tried dhea yet but I will definitely look into it. I read good and bad things about it though. Going to see a naturopath this weekend so will ask him about it and how much to take. 

So sorry about your losses! Really hope third time lucky.


----------



## CaliDreaming

There was a poster named Briss who used to post regularly and had been TTC #1 for many years. She had very poor AMH/FSH numbers, in the postmenopausal range IIRC. She ended up getting a bfp with natural IVF and IMSI (her hubby had sperm issues too) after several IVF failures. She did not post about her pregnancy on the boards, but as her last post was asking about natural birthing centers, it seems that she had a healthy baby. 

Briss's past posts are very informative and inspirational. She researched extensively on all topics TTC and was very helpful when I was TTC. Even after all the bfns and discouraging news from doctors she never gave up on her dreams of having a baby with her own eggs. 

I think the lesson I learned from Briss is that as long as you're willing to keep trying, there's hope. Every woman has their own personal breaking point, though, as the trials of TTC takes its toll, but that's for you and your DH to determine--not a doctor. 

:hugs:


----------



## JoJoYoYo

Just joined, have the same situation as you in terms of AMH levels.

35 yo and a test a few weeks ago gave a reading of .02, retested and we are at .033. So may be in a similar boat as you.

So I hope someone here has success stories, and perhaps maybe a best practice in terms of a plan of action.

on a side note is there a link to a list of the common acronyms on the site?


----------



## stepha

How frustrating for you. I'm also 35 and we're hoping to TTC #1 soon, but first I have a few issues (low progesterone, very short luteal phase, etc) that we're working on sorting out. I've been seeing both a naturopath and a tradition Chinese medicine (TCM) practitioner. TCM is amazing and I highly, highly recommend it. Check out the book "Being Fertile" by Dr. Spence Pentland (Amazon sells it). This is a *great* book. My TCM Dr. works at Dr. Pentland's clinic and TCM has helped me so much in my health (overall and reproductive health). I can't recommend TCM more. Used in conjunction with naturopathics, people see amazing results.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ladies for replying. I really don't want to lose hope yet but hard to keep believing it will happen. 

JoJo we are the same age however I am turning 36 tomorrow though bummer eh. Not sure about the acronyms bfp big fat positive is what everyone is after. Positive pregnancy test. Which ones you confused about. 

Stepha I tried TCM before it was alot of work boiling herbs but annoying thing was I didn't know what was in the mix. Maybe i didn't go to a good one. Going to a naturopath now so having some herbs and a good deal of supplements mainly for good overall health and the address my endometriosis symptoms. 

Hopefully more success stories turn up


----------



## vix1972

Hi 

Calidreaming I have not been on here for about a year and a half and read what you said about Briss which is great news. As for my success story. I am 43. I had a miscarriage in January 2011 and then lost a little boy in December 2011. In 2012 was told my fsh was 77 and that our only hope was ivf with donor eggs. We tried our hardest in 2013 but did not succeed. We then put it on the back burner and focused on other things. We both lost weight in 2014 (I lost 5 stone) and nearly a year ago we became vegetarians. I kept taking coq10 and folic acid. This year I got menopausal symptoms back so I decided to try some new Chinese herbs from USA. I have in 2.5 months gone from menopausal to a bfp last week. Western doctors wrote me off. I wish all of you the very best xxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## Unlucky41

Vix that is a lovely story and congrats to you and your hubby! You think the Chinese herbs made a difference. Did you even chart or just tried whenever? Really excited to read your story! When is your first scan


----------



## Katy78

Hi there!
I never had my AMH checked but my FSH was 23 at the age of 34. I was devastated and was already considering donated eggs. But we went ahead with clomid anyway. My FSH was 19 at the time. Surprisingly, I got pregnant right away. My boy turned three in March. As soon as I stopped breastfeeding, I took clomid again and got pregnant. I lost that one but found out I was pregnant again before even getting a period after the miscarriage. So I guess I'm quite fertile after all.
We just decided to try for one more, but casually (I hope I can stay relaxed though...).
Good luck to all!


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks for your story I hope I have some lucky left. This is the first month we are trying naturally for years. Hopefully the lost of weight and supplements help. I just want one more will feel very complete and happy with two.


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

Hello all, I am 42 ttc #4 (recently had cp in may). I just did my first round of clomid 150mg on days 3-7, im currently cd25 . I had a cd 12 scan that showed 2 mature follicles and 1 almost mature (not sure of exact meaurments), my lining was 7.7 which he said looked good,and that I responded well, I have been taking ovaboost (3caps), fertileaid (1cap) 50,000iu vit d for 6 wks, fertile cm(2caps) and 1 shot of wheatgrass (powder in oj) every morning, Aprils labs were cd 3 fsh 15.6, amh 0.491, (AMH LAST SEPT2015 WAS 0.16, STARTED TAKING VITAMIN D BECAUSE I READ A DEFICIENCY CAN MASK YOUR AMH LEVELS) everything else normal. MY CD23 progesterone was 0.69, nurse says is indicative of no ovulation. the plan is to now have u/s between cd 1-3 to check for cyst, then re start clomid and this time add an ovidrel trigger shot. BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!


----------



## TTC74

I have an update. I am 41, and I had an AMH of .023 about 2 years ago. About 3-4 months ago, I started taking DHEA. It was in addition to my other normal regiment which did include Vit D as well as Prenatal, Omega 3-6-9, Vit B6, Maca, and Ubiquinol (coQ10). I got my BFP about 3 weeks ago. I just had a scan on Monday at 7 weeks pregnant and baby is alive and well with a steady heartbeat. Good luck to all!


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

CONGRATS!!! Your story gives me so much hope!!


----------



## Unlucky41

BABYBOUND2015 said:


> Hello all, I am 42 ttc #4 (recently had cp in may). I just did my first round of clomid 150mg on days 3-7, im currently cd25 . I had a cd 12 scan that showed 2 mature follicles and 1 almost mature (not sure of exact meaurments), my lining was 7.7 which he said looked good,and that I responded well, I have been taking ovaboost (3caps), fertileaid (1cap) 50,000iu vit d for 6 wks, fertile cm(2caps) and 1 shot of wheatgrass (powder in oj) every morning, Aprils labs were cd 3 fsh 15.6, amh 0.491, (AMH LAST SEPT2015 WAS 0.16, STARTED TAKING VITAMIN D BECAUSE I READ A DEFICIENCY CAN MASK YOUR AMH LEVELS) everything else normal. MY CD23 progesterone was 0.69, nurse says is indicative of no ovulation. the plan is to now have u/s between cd 1-3 to check for cyst, then re start clomid and this time add an ovidrel trigger shot. BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!

Babybound we can be ttc buddies. Sounds like you are growing some good follicles there. Keep me updated. Did you see a nathropath or just did your own research? 

AFM I am 4dpo and thinking this cycle didn't work as cm dried up and I have been sick. 

Please stalk my journal if you have time. Only have one faithful and loyal stalker atm.


----------



## Unlucky41

TTC74 said:


> I have an update. I am 41, and I had an AMH of .023 about 2 years ago. About 3-4 months ago, I started taking DHEA. It was in addition to my other normal regiment which did include Vit D as well as Prenatal, Omega 3-6-9, Vit B6, Maca, and Ubiquinol (coQ10). I got my BFP about 3 weeks ago. I just had a scan on Monday at 7 weeks pregnant and baby is alive and well with a steady heartbeat. Good luck to all!

TTC thanks for sharing your success story. Congrats it must be so good to hear the heartbeat! Hope you have a happy and smooth 9 months.

Did this success cycle feel any different?


----------



## TTC74

Not at all. I did seem to know I was pregnant somehow despite a complete lack of symptoms. I went in to the REs office swearing I saw a second line and demanding a beta. It came back negative with an hcg of only 3. A couple days later, I went back in with a positive digi, and they redid my beta. That one was positive! It was a good thing. I got on progesterone right away. I'm not so sure low progesterone wasn't my problem last time (an MMC at 6+1). With advanced maternal age, progesterone is often an issue.


----------



## Unlucky41

TTC thanks for sharing gives me hope that it can happen. Did your RE helped you in anyway for that cycle. Enjoy your pregnancy it goes so fast once you actually get pregnant eh?


----------



## TTC74

No. No meds, injectables, IUI, IVF, nothing.


----------



## Unlucky41

Sorry when you said RE to test your hcg I assumed they helped! 

Hope I can share a miracle story soon. Thanks for giving me hope


----------



## TTC74

Well, I've been seeing the RE for years. I've even been through unsuccessful injectables with IUI. Ultimately, my pregnancies have been naturally conceived, though. Since I'm a patient there and I've got a hx of problems, he's monitoring the early pregnancy which I am so grateful for. 

Good luck!


----------



## CaliDreaming

TTC74 said:


> I have an update. I am 41, and I had an AMH of .023 about 2 years ago. About 3-4 months ago, I started taking DHEA. It was in addition to my other normal regiment which did include Vit D as well as Prenatal, Omega 3-6-9, Vit B6, Maca, and Ubiquinol (coQ10). I got my BFP about 3 weeks ago. I just had a scan on Monday at 7 weeks pregnant and baby is alive and well with a steady heartbeat. Good luck to all!

Wow your AMH was .023!! I would be so fun to take a copy of your results and you with a big baby bump to every RE's office. You are not only 40+ but you had virtually nonexistent AMH and got pregnant naturally. Sometimes I think they need to be reminded that they don't know as much as they think they know.


----------



## TTC74

CaliDreaming said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> I have an update. I am 41, and I had an AMH of .023 about 2 years ago. About 3-4 months ago, I started taking DHEA. It was in addition to my other normal regiment which did include Vit D as well as Prenatal, Omega 3-6-9, Vit B6, Maca, and Ubiquinol (coQ10). I got my BFP about 3 weeks ago. I just had a scan on Monday at 7 weeks pregnant and baby is alive and well with a steady heartbeat. Good luck to all!
> 
> Wow your AMH was .023!! I would be so fun to take a copy of your results and you with a big baby bump to every RE's office. You are not only 40+ but you had virtually nonexistent AMH and got pregnant naturally. Sometimes I think they need to be reminded that they don't know as much as they think they know.Click to expand...

There is actually pretty good research into DHEA and women with almost nonexistent AMH. The research shows that natural pregnancy with DHEA supplementation is actually more successful than IVF with women with AMH that low. Interesting but true!


----------



## CaliDreaming

TTC74 said:


> There is actually pretty good research into DHEA and women with almost nonexistent AMH. The research shows that natural pregnancy with DHEA supplementation is actually more successful than IVF with women with AMH that low. Interesting but true!

That is very interesting indeed! REs make most of their money off of IVF so I imagine they would not want to be publicizing those studies.


----------



## Unlucky41

Ahhh I really want to try dhea but heard not so good with ladies worth endometriosis. Will ask my nathropath his opinion. 

Cali and ttc love your stories ! Gives me inspiration and happy to know kind ladies supporting others.

TTC I did think if I ever get pregnant again would I get my RE to do the scan but he is expensive. It would be good to let him know IVF is not always the answer!


----------

